# Star Wars



## Erestor Arcamen

Who else is excited for the new movie? I am for sure! It can't be any worse than JarJar Binks can it? I remember going to see the original trilogy I the theater with my dad When they were re-released in the 90's, I can't wait to see the new one.


----------



## Gothmog

I am waiting to see what they do with the new films. Must say that I am surprised at how much hatred there is for JarJar. Perhaps they should have given him a more serious little partner 

JarJar seems to be a strange mixture. The fool who manages to get things done and avoids getting harmed despite being in places that should get him killed. Perhaps "Playing the Fool" rather than "Being the Fool".


----------



## Alcuin

Jar Jar Binks is a Sith lord!
_(YouTube version)_
=)


----------



## Gothmog

Well, for a thousand years the Sith have worked behind the scenes far out of sight of the Jedi. Now they seem to be in the open and at risk from the Jedi who far outnumber them, two against how many? Indeed Sidius almost was destroyed and had that happened Vader would never have been. So the question is, Why would the "Only Sith Master" risk so much?

Maybe that idea is not quite as foolish as it seems Alcuin


----------



## Alcuin

Oh, I absolutely agree. I don’t think that’s what’s in the works – I don’t think Disney has that much imagination – but he _does_ do a lot of Jedi-like things, and he wears lots of red and black – just like Palpatine, who was also from Naboo, as the person posting on Reddit pointed out.


----------



## Starbrow

I'm really looking forward to the movie. The trailers are great!


----------



## Elessar

Can't wait for the movie to come out.
Highly doubt it'll be a disappointment.


----------



## Persephone

Just wanted to chronicle that today, Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia), died at the age of 60 due to heart failure.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Narya said:


> Just wanted to chronicle that today, Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia), died at the age of 60 due to heart failure.


I heard about that. So tragic, just when Star Wars was returning in full force. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends on this sad day.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I read that they finished filming her for Episode 8. I'm glad we'll get to see her in at least one more movie. On another note, I thought it was amazing in Rogue One how they brought back Tarkin, with Peter Cushing having passed away 22 years ago and all.


----------



## Persephone

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I read that they finished filming her for Episode 8. I'm glad we'll get to see her in at least one more movie. On another note, I thought it was amazing in Rogue One how they brought back Tarkin, with Peter Cushing having passed away 22 years ago and all.




need to see that film ... I wish I had more time...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Narya said:


> need to see that film ... I wish I had more time...



I saw it twice and it was amazing, totally worth it both times .


----------



## Persephone

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I saw it twice and it was amazing, totally worth it both times .




Almost everyone I know has seen it more than once and they say it was amazing. I'm in the middle of writing the second album...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

I really enjoyed it. The main female character didn't bother me as much as Rey did in The Force Awakens. And the nostalgia moments didn't feel forced at all compared to, yet again, The Force Awakens, where that whole film was just Episode 4 with a new coat of paint. It's definitely a movie you should see. It's not so much a Star Wars war movie as much as it is a war movie in the Star Wars Universe.

There's my short review. 

CL


----------



## Persephone

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I really enjoyed it. The main female character didn't bother me as much as Rey did in The Force Awakens. And the nostalgia moments didn't feel forced at all compared to, yet again, The Force Awakens, where that whole film was just Episode 4 with a new coat of paint. It's definitely a movie you should see. It's not so much a Star Wars war movie as much as it is a war movie in the Star Wars Universe.
> 
> There's my short review.
> 
> CL




WOW!! This was the same observation I got from a friend who is, BTW, a Star Wars nut! I mean, he goes to comic con for crying out loud! Dresses up as Vader ... or some other character. Yeah, he said almost the same thing you did. I have not seen Episode 7.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Narya said:


> WOW!! This was the same observation I got from a friend who is, BTW, a Star Wars nut! I mean, he goes to comic con for crying out loud! Dresses up as Vader ... or some other character. Yeah, he said almost the same thing you did. I have not seen Episode 7.



That''s......crazy. 

But yeah, honestly, it was a total fan-service Episode 4 rehash with social justice characters added in for good measure. I mean, if I wanted to see the desert-dwelling hero with the dreams for more, hotshot pilot, droid with important info, the giant planet-destroyer, I would just watch the original!! 

Rogue One on the other hand, is a dark, gritty war movie, with hard choices, intense epic space battles, and great sacrifices. 

Also, if you wanted to see a Rebellion that's less than perfect that makes morally questionable choices of their own...

Rogue One is the movie for you.


----------



## Persephone

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Also, if you wanted to see a Rebellion that's less than perfect that makes morally questionable choices of their own...
> 
> Rogue One is the movie for you.



I'll take your word for it... now, to find an open schedule...


----------



## Halasían

Love Rogue One! Didn't mind Solo though it was not of the calibre of Rogue One. What do all you fans think of *The Mandalorian*?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love it so far, it's been an amazing show. I also have finally got myself caught up on The Clone Wars animated series. While there's a lot of fluff episodes in the earlier seasons, seasons 6 and 7 are awesome and do a great job to show some additional background to the empire taking over and leading up to Order 66.


----------



## Midhiel

I have really enjoyed The Mandalorian so far. Rogue One and The Mandalorian are the only entries I've liked in the Disney era...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Halasían said:


> Love Rogue One! Didn't mind Solo though it was not of the calibre of Rogue One. What do all you fans think of *The Mandalorian*?


Mandalorian is so good my Non-Star Wars-fans parents love it.

CL


----------



## Phuc Do

Ye Mandalorian is pretty pretty good


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I also really enjoyed Solo. It was a fun action movie though I wish they'd continue it's story. The new trilogy was OK, definitely not the greatest. My biggest issue with Disney between that and The Mandaloreon is that when they purchased star wars they made the extended universe all non-canon but now are taking bits and pieces to make canon again while complaining there's "not a lot of material to use for star wars."


----------



## Spellcaster45

I’ve so far enjoyed all of the Disney era Star Wars films/series. I love Solo which seems a quite unpopular film, I’m also a fan of episodes 2-3 I grew up on the original trilogy and read loads of the extended universe canon so I’m always exited about a new Star Wars film. 

As for poor Jar-Jar Binks he does offer a little comic relief and he was (although manipulated into it) quite instrumental in allowing Palpatine to use the clone army to start the clone wars and ultimately become the Emperor!


----------



## Midhiel

I should add that I've not seen Solo, for some reason. I did see all of the new trilogy in the cinema, but I wanted to walk out of the last one. 😅

I grew up on the prequels - I had this backpack in kindergarten! - so I will never hate them as vehemently as many older fans do. Give me Jar-Jar over Ben Swolo any day.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## ZehnWaters

Phuc Do said:


> Ye Mandalorian is pretty pretty good


Rogue One and The Mandalorian are the only one's I even give the time of day to. Solo was...bad but no so bad as to deserve hatred. It'd have made a better book. As far as I'm concerned the Disney Trilogy didn't even happen, not the least of which being that I quickly, and easily wrote a revised version that makes a great deal more sense and blends in elements from the old Canon.


----------



## ZehnWaters

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I also really enjoyed Solo. It was a fun action movie though I wish they'd continue it's story. The new trilogy was OK, definitely not the greatest. My biggest issue with Disney between that and The Mandaloreon is that when they purchased star wars they made the extended universe all non-canon but now are taking bits and pieces to make canon again while complaining there's "not a lot of material to use for star wars."


That's because Kathleen Kennedy is a hack.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

We have not reached a stage yet that JRRT stated to be one of his few dim memories of South Africa, his first Christmas memory (in letter 163 dated 07 June 1955 to W.H. Auden) which included a "drooping eucalyptus". But the co-incidence of Christmas (Eve, in Germany) and snowfall / snow on the ground has become rare in the last 20 years at least. Last one I remember was in 2010, but that one must have been the record amount for several decades. I certainly do not remember there having been as much snow as 2010 where I now live in the 45 years since I settled in Germany.

But then what some of the smaller private TV channels offer up as fare during the Christmas holidays has even less to do with Christmas.
I mean, Steven Seagal films? Stuff from the "Sharknado" genre of C-, D-, E- etc films???
Has AC/DC recorded a version of "Silent Night"?!?!?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Just so you know, you're not the only one:



Redirect Notice


----------



## Olorgando

I have a very personal view on this.

I yesterday posted a YouTube link on the "Christmas Songs" thread with the "Silent Night" version that I believe to be the one my family has played on Christmas Eve (the celebration day in Germany) from that single-sized vinyl containing three song on each side - five of the six being absolute Christmas song giants in Germany - for decades.

Christmas 2008 my wife and I had just returned to where we now live, and were at my mother's place for Christmas Eve as in every year since 1982 (when my father still lived). I then placed that ancient vinyl on the record player ... upon which my mother "nagged" that she didn't want to hear such music.
I'm pretty sure that I never before nor since have been so thunderstruck in my life.

One year later she was in protective elder care, where I had to move her to due to her endangering herself due to progressive (or whatever it's called) dementia. And I probably waited (perhaps far) too long with this. Since then, my view on this "Christmas" programming by the smaller private TV stations has darkened considerably. Do we have an undetected pandemic of early-onset dementia?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

For all of your holiday/Star Wars needs 😁


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> For all of your holiday/Star Wars needs 😁



😆 I see the Gandolorian managed to once again derail a thread in one long post. 😆
(It's funny... see, I'm laughing) Thanks for getting it back on topic with that Erestor. 

So after watching the final episode of The Mandalorian, my wife & I went back to binge-watch both seasons because... well, the old school method of waiting a week between episode sucks. We did have to skip over the Ice Spiders of Maldo Kreis as my sweetheart is a bit of an arachnophobe, but watching a season a day, and on the second run, you really pick up secondary things going on. I give the series an A.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> CL


Erm ... haven't I mentioned before that Rap and Techno (and some stuff here in Germany) are major turn-offs for me, music-wise?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

My apologies, I should have remembered,_ mea culpa_.


It was more a joke about how _The Mandalorian_ is basically about a single dad.


Again, my apologies.


CL


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> My apologies, I should have remembered,_ mea culpa_.
> 
> 
> It was more a joke about how _The Mandalorian_ is basically about a single dad.
> 
> 
> Again, my apologies.
> 
> 
> CL


Oh, no need to apologize  . Guess I should have added the wink smiley  . 'Course, I didn't run the clip.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this on YouTube, very clever!






Episode II:


----------

